# Anubias Yellow Leaves



## xcooperx

my tank is running for like 5 days from now, i just set it up last friday, now i see my anubias has having a yellow thing at the end of the leaves, and thinking it was FE difficiency but how my tank is just running for like 5 days. what is happening. i have diy co2, 2.9wpg, 100% FLourite

Oh and i just saw some of the leaves, its turning into brown but some our yellow


----------



## yildirim

Perhaps the anubias you have comes from emersed growth and until they adapt you may have some yellowing on some leaves. Letting them float on the surface for a week may help. Fe is usualy the main cause for yellowing in Anubias but this may also be caused by Mg deffficiency as well. Brown coloring is weird for anubias and usualy caused by extreme macro defficiencies.


----------



## xcooperx

*Anubias Help with Pics*

The tank is running almost 1 week but anubias still having that yellow and brown coloring at the tip of leaves, what to be the problem


----------



## Zapins

The death of the old leaves from edges inwards in this picture looks like a Mg deficiency to me.


----------



## Jdinh04

This hardly happens for these hard water plants, but it looks like those anubias are melting and will continue if they don't get the right nutrients. When I first started my 50g, all of my anubias did the same thing and eventually died. Not enough nutrients or beneficial bacteria in the tank can cause such problems.


----------



## AaronT

Anubias love potassium and iron. Potassium deficiency shows itself as holes in the leaves. Are you dosing iron separately? If not, you might try starting.


----------



## oRiN999

as for potassium i usually dose 20 ppm a week of potassium sulfate when i moved my anubias started melting and turning yellow and iron and potassium caused them to bounce back


----------



## xcooperx

my tank is running for like 1 week, if im not mistaken you should not introduce any fertilizer until 4 weeks, my other plants are thriving like, rotala rotundofilia, reineckii, moneywort, bacopa, hygro, my water reading are
Ph 7
kh 9
Gh 10 =27ppm according to the chart
100% flourite
65watts CF+ 20watts NO GE 9325k=2.9wpg

Hmmm... any idea?


----------



## xcooperx

case solve, someone just reply me on the other forum, they said that it is happen only when the leaves expose a long period of time at the air before planting it, and yes they are correct the anubias exposed for like 25 mins on the air before i planted them. Deficiency can see if the new growth plant also showing a problem, so maybe 1 more week they will bounce back. thanks for all the input guys, case closed!


----------



## Bert H

> my tank is running for like 1 week, if im not mistaken you should not introduce any fertilizer until 4 weeks,


Not correct, imo. You want your plants to have all that is needed for them to have a good start in their new home. This means you need to have the needed nutrients present. What you don't have to do is dose quite as frequently at the beginning, but if some nutrient is lacking, the plants will suffer and the algae will thrive.


----------



## AaronT

Not to discredit the person who told you that, but I don't think that would be a huge problem to have them exposed for 25 minutes. I wouldn't do it for too long, but they should be okay. Were they in the tank and then exposed or unpacked from shipping and then exposed?


----------



## xcooperx

i just recieve them on a zip lock with wet newspaper, and yes they where in the tank before i ordered them, then exposed them at the air without water for like 25 mins, to fix everything in my tank, then when i put them on the tank they are like curly then straighten up after 1 day and after 1 more day the leaves showing the yellow thing at the tip of the leaves. then now some are becoming brown, dont know how to fix it


----------



## RoseHawke

AaronT said:


> Not to discredit the person who told you that, but I don't think that would be a huge problem to have them exposed for 25 minutes. I wouldn't do it for too long, but they should be okay. Were they in the tank and then exposed or unpacked from shipping and then exposed?


Ummm, I'm that person , one of anyway. And I have had anubias crisp exactly like that if left uncovered for more than 15-20 minutes or so. Of course, newer growth is more susceptible, but depending on the plant, and how wet/damp/hot the environment was older leaves will do the same. I am extremely careful these days that if the water level is going to be down on my tank for any length of time (aquascaping, maintenance, whatever) to make sure that I keep damp paper towels over the anubias. Although I've pulled them all from my current setup for a while in any case.


----------



## AaronT

Yes, I suppose different environments have different effects. 

If he's not seeing new healthy growth then he'll know he has a problem with fertilization soon enough.


----------



## Zapins

Same thing happened with an anubias that I rescued a while back. I didn't have anything to put it in and the leaves curls and dried out a bit. Then they displayed that pattern of damage a few days later.

Just goes to show that the symptoms in your pics while very closely resembling nutrient deficiencies can be caused by a number of things...


----------

